# Just got the ECZ351 for christmas, unpressurised filter?



## Tisolo (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi,

I got gifted the DeLonghi ECZ351 for christmas alongside 3 bags of beans and 3 bags of pre ground also.

I was unaware I was going to be receiving gifts this christmas otherwise I would've done my research into machines prior because after looking up, realising that unpressurised is unrivalled to pressurised for grinded beans, I probably wouldn't have purchased the DeLonghi.

However, I am extremely grateful for this gift I wouldn't have been able to afford at all this year and really want to make it work regardless. I understand that I am good for the pre ground coffee with pressurised baskets so I'm going through those at the moment to learn brewing coffee and steaming milk.

I would like to know, however, if anyone has bought the ECZ351 and modified it to use an unpressurised filter? If not, maybe if you know the measurements for the pressurised filters used with this machine?

If you have any tips for newcomers like me, I would appreciate it also, including links to maybe helpful forum posts.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

You can just remove the system that pressurises on some delonghi portafilters. On others it is the basket that creates the pressure and you just need to change that.

I think they are one of the better appliance grade espresso machines. You will need a decent grinder if you are going down this route though.


----------



## Mudlark13 (Apr 21, 2019)

As BlackCatCoffee says, it's a dual walled basket that creates the pressure. You can replace the basket, in order to do so you'll need to remove the black plastic part underneath (just needs one screw removing) - doing so will give you enough room to fit in an unpressurised basket. You need a 51mm one, such as this. I'd also recommend getting a metal tamper (assuming they still come with the plastic one?). If you use the milk frother, you can you experiment frothing with and without the metal sleeve on the wand. Once it's removed it's a bit easier to get finer control.

Hope that gives you somewhere to start! 😀


----------



## Tisolo (Jan 1, 2021)

That's exactly what I was looking for.

I've already purchased a DeLonghi metal tamper and will take your advice and purchase an unpressurised one now I know it's 51mm. The tip for the wand is a life saver, I didn't want to break anything but felt it was really hard to use with the pitcher I purchased so I'll see what that's like.

Thanks both, I'll let you know how I get on once I've used it for a bit 

REALLY appreciate it.


----------



## Tisolo (Jan 1, 2021)

Mudlark13 said:


> As BlackCatCoffee says, it's a dual walled basket that creates the pressure. You can replace the basket, in order to do so you'll need to remove the black plastic part underneath (just needs one screw removing) - doing so will give you enough room to fit in an unpressurised basket. You need a 51mm one, such as this. I'd also recommend getting a metal tamper (assuming they still come with the plastic one?). If you use the milk frother, you can you experiment frothing with and without the metal sleeve on the wand. Once it's removed it's a bit easier to get finer control.
> 
> Hope that gives you somewhere to start! 😀


 I've not decided to modify my machine till now since I've started to use beans. At the time you mentioned, I purchased the 51mm filter. As much as I'd like to see the extraction, I currently don't have the tools or funds to do it. However, I'm going to get the plastic thing inside cut shorter to fit the new filter inside as it's an easier thing to manage. The only issue I have is keeping the filter in place. I took everything out (wire and black plastic thing) and it's a little loose and moves about. With the wire in place I'm unable to fit the new filter. I was thinking of getting another wire to shape accordingly but wondered if you came across this issue before I commit.

Thanks again


----------



## Mudlark13 (Apr 21, 2019)

Tisolo said:


> I've not decided to modify my machine till now since I've started to use beans. At the time you mentioned, I purchased the 51mm filter. As much as I'd like to see the extraction, I currently don't have the tools or funds to do it. However, I'm going to get the plastic thing inside cut shorter to fit the new filter inside as it's an easier thing to manage. The only issue I have is keeping the filter in place. I took everything out (wire and black plastic thing) and it's a little loose and moves about. With the wire in place I'm unable to fit the new filter. I was thinking of getting another wire to shape accordingly but wondered if you came across this issue before I commit.
> 
> Thanks again


 I didn't have any issues fitting the basket inside the portafilter with the wire in place - if I recall correctly I did have to put a reasonable amount of effort to get it into the portafilter, but once in, it stayed in place well. I'd try giving it a hard push with the wire in place to see if it will pop into place.


----------

